# berufe für einen hexenmeister



## Tinok (4. Januar 2007)

hallo,

bin recht neu in wow und wollte mal fragen welche berufe für einen hexenmeister am besten sind ?
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Dalmus (5. Januar 2007)

Auf Anhieb würde ich 2 Kombinationen empfehlen:

1. Kräuterkunde und Alchemie. Tränke sind immer was feines und da man zum brauen Kräuter braucht, drängt sich die Kräuterkunde als 2. Beruf direkt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Schneiderer und Verzauberer. Schneiderei, weil Du als Hexenmeister nur Stoff tragen kannst und man Stoff bei jedem humanoiden Gegner finden kann. Und da man für die Schneiderei keinen weiteren Sammelberuf braucht bietet sich die Verzauberei als Zweitberuf an. Kleiner Nachteil: In der Kombination wird die Ausbildung nicht gerade günstig. Alternativ könnte man statt der Verzauberei zur Ergänzung Kürschnerei nehmen. Leder braucht man zum Schneidern auch und das überschüssige Leder läßt sich ganz gut im Auktionshaus oder beim Händler verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (5. Januar 2007)

ich bin Hexer und Verzauberer und Schneider und fahr damit ganz gut. Schneidern ist für mich und fürs Verzaubern zum skillen (geschneiderte gegenstände entzaubern) und Verzaubern ist fürs Goldsäckchen *hehe*

Gruß praefix


----------



## Kopaka (5. Januar 2007)

Die geschneiderten Sachen kann man verkaufen oder entzaubern, aber für ein Hexenmeister sind die nicht gut, da man Ausdauer und Intelligenz braucht, und man (fast) keine Ausdauer- und Intelligenz-Sachen schneidert.


----------



## Garatech (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich persönlich würde dir raten sammel berufe zu nehmen. Da die Items die man selber herstellen kann, selten besser sind als die die man findet. 
Und mit Sammelberufen wie z.B. Bergbau und Kräuterkunde oder Kürschner kann man beim lvl'n nebenbei noch geld verdinen ohne groß was zu machen.
Ich habe z.B. die Berufe Bergbau und Käuterkunde und bin damit sehr gut unterwegs. Damals beim lvl'n und im high end bereich auch.


----------



## Fubbiz (5. Januar 2007)

Oder wenn du vor hast BC zu kaufen, direkt mit Bergbau/Juwelenschleifen anfangen, ist für jede Klasse gut und bringt sicher auch Gold...

Infos zum Juwelenschleifen

mfg


----------

